# Uber Rate Card



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Where is it? I can't find anywhere in the app that shows time & mileage rates for the current market or even for completed trips.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Login at https://partners.uber.com. Click on three lines at top left. Select 'fares' from drop down menu. Bob's your uncle.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Login at https://partners.uber.com. Click on three lines at top left. Select 'fares' from drop down menu. Bob's your uncle.


I don't have that option.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

UberAdrian said:


> I don't have that option.
> 
> View attachment 318954


Strange, I get this on both my phone and laptop.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Must be a jurisdictional thing. In the past there was "?" right on top of the mileage and distance in the trip logs that you could click on and it would show you the rate, but they removed that and I haven't seen a rate card since.

I have contacted Uber support about this 3 times and they keep bullshitting me without supplying an answer. They just pretend they don't know what a rate card is or what I'm talking about, even after I explain it to them very slowly.

Anyone from Canada with a layout like mine know how to do this?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> Must be a jurisdictional thing


Yep.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

maybe you are logging onto the mobile site?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Sounds like it might be because the OP is in Canada. Maybe it's set up diffrerently there.


----------

